# toruque specs?



## 93240sxse0 (Nov 3, 2005)

i recelntly destroyed my clutch and im putting a new one in .. but i cant seem to find out how much i need to torque my pressure plate down to .. the chiltons book i have tells me nothing about torqueing it down is 75ft/lbs good enough


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

I think you ment flywheel. If you ment the actual Pressure plate I would only put 28 to 35lbs. Go with 35 to be safe. And torque it criss-cross. Over torqueing with give uneven wear on the disc. 75lbs will snap those little PP bolts. Just stick in the alignment tool and tighten some of those bolts down by hand then double check the alignment and torque them to like 25 and if they don't seem super tight put them to 30ft lbs. You can use one drop of loctite on each bolt if you want to be extra sure.


----------



## kane2g (Jan 18, 2005)

Look in FSM
Hint: same as SR pressure plate.


----------



## kaptainkrolllio (Aug 8, 2005)

http://www.phatg20.net/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=viewdownload&cid=66
There's the FSM if you want it.


----------

